# Important MMJ info- Omega 3/ CB1 connection!



## Storm Crow

[FONT=&quot]I gather MMJ studies from PubMed and medical journals. I came across something* important* for the medical community, and maybe even for you &#8220;recreational stoners&#8221;, too! :smoke1:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Everyone knows about the circulatory system, and the digestive system- they are pretty obvious to the naked eye. But there is another less obvious system -the cannabinoid receptor system. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]On the surface of your cells, there are chemical receptors that sort of work like an ignition switch in a car. The right shaped chemical will fit into the receptor&#8217;s &#8220;key hole&#8221; and it &#8220;turns on&#8221; some action. This could be almost anything- from telling a cancer cell it&#8217;s time to die, to activating the suckling instinct in an infant, to soothing your upset stomach to making you feel &#8220;just a little bit too good&#8221;! [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot](For more info on the cannabinoid receptors and what they do, see (1) for the short FOXNEWS version, or (2) for a real education!)[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]The reason cannabis works, is that our bodies make their own types of cannabinoids, endocannabinoids,  that &#8220;turn on&#8221; the receptors, setting off all sorts of reactions. The plant cannabinoids, THC and CBD, happen to fit in our body&#8217;s cannabinoid system&#8217;s &#8220;key holes&#8221; and can fill in for a deficiency in the production of your own endocannabinoids.  The CB1 receptor is responsible for getting you high, and a lot more. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Here&#8217;s the abstract I found - (Where you see &#8220;[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n-3 PUFAs&#8221;, read Omega 3.) [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Nutritional omega-3 deficiency abolishes endocannabinoid-mediated neuronal functions.&#8221;[/FONT]*

_[FONT=&quot]The corollaries of the obesity epidemic that plagues developed societies are malnutrition and resulting biochemical imbalances. Low levels of essential n-3 polyunsaturated fatty acids (n-3 PUFAs) have been linked to neuropsychiatric diseases, but the underlying synaptic alterations are mostly unknown. We found that lifelong n-3 PUFAs dietary insufficiency specifically ablates long-term synaptic depression mediated by endocannabinoids in the prelimbic prefrontal cortex and accumbens. In n-3-deficient mice, presynaptic cannabinoid CB(1) receptors (CB(1)Rs) normally responding to endocannabinoids were uncoupled from their effector G(i/o) proteins. Finally, the dietary-induced reduction of CB(1)R functions in mood-controlling structures was associated with impaired emotional behavior. These findings identify a plausible synaptic substrate for the behavioral alterations caused by the n-3 PUFAs deficiency that is often observed in western diets.

 ..............:huh:................ [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]Yeah, those science boys love their long words![/FONT][FONT=&quot] lol[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_
[FONT=&quot]Granny&#8217;s translation &#8211; &#8220;The US diet sucks big time and we are fat, undernourished, and crazy because of it. We get WAY too much Omega 6 and not enough Omega 3. Not getting enough Omega 3 can make you crazy because without it, the CB1 cannabinoid receptors in your brain aren&#8217;t made right- a chunk that is supposed to be attached, isn&#8217;t! Broken receptors give you &#8220;impaired emotional behavior&#8221;.  So we think it&#8217;s the low Omega 3 diet is making the US totally nuts!&#8221; :holysheep:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Now, since the CB1 receptors are not working right because of that broken piece, does this also mean that people who have been deficient in Omega 3 for a while are missing out on the full medical benefits- and their maximum high? [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]The two most popular forms of Omega 3 supplements are fish oils and flax seed oil. Fish oil may be contaminated with mercury- so many people prefer flax seed oil. Flax is fine, but has a few minor problems nutritionally- look it up if you are curious.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]But there is another plant oil that is an even better source of Omega 3 than flax seed oil&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.hemp seed oil! (3) The very thing we need to make our CB receptors work at their best is in the hemp plant! Cannabis is the source of the cannabinoids that we need to heal ourselves and the source of the Omega 3 we need for our receptors to do their jobs properly!  :watchplant:
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]A loss of CB1 receptors has been shown in Huntington&#8217;s Disease, premature birthing, Alzheimer&#8217;s, intestinal tumors, Parkinson&#8217;s and other conditions.  It seems reasonable to assume that defective CB receptors would not replicate as well as normal ones would. We need the Omega 3 to make healthy, functioning CB1 receptors! [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Some of you by now are thinking &#8220;_Well, I&#8217;m totally up the creek! Never took a fish oil capsule in my life, I hate fish, never even seen hemp seed oil, and I eat at KFC and McDs! My poor old CB receptors must be deformed as heck, and I&#8217;ll never get them working right_!&#8221; :cry:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Guess what? Marijuana might cause new cell growth in the brain! (4) So if you were getting the Omega 3s, it would seem logical that the newly-formed brain cells would be normal and healthy! Omega 3 might just be as good for your &#8220;head&#8221;, as it is for your heart! [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]But will just popping a few fish or hemp oil caps get you higher (or healthier) tonight? Not right away, but if you keep it up, those neurons with the defective CB1 receptors will be replaced with healthier, working ones! 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It takes a minimum of 3 weeks for Omega 3&#8217;s anti-depressant effects to begin to show, so it seems likely that around a month would be needed for effects to show up medically.  For medical users, Omega 3 may make the difference between health and sickness! Without sufficient, working CB1 receptors, cannabis is less efficient at healing us! [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]I think the Omega 3 / CB1 connection is vitally important for not just the medical cannabis community, but the whole medical community! 
(And the &#8220;stoners&#8221; may appreciate it, too!   :joint: )[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Granny eace:[/FONT]



(1)     Are You Cannabis Deficient?       (news - 2010)
  [FONT=&quot]        hXXp://health.blogs.foxnews.com/2010/03/10/are-you-cannabis-deficient/[/FONT]

  (2) Clinical Endocannabinoid Deficiency     (full - 2004)
hXXp://www.freedomtoexhale.com/clinical.pdf

[FONT=&quot](3)   [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Nutritional Profile and Benefits of Hemp Seed, Nut, and Oil   (full - 2003) hXXp://www.drbronner.com/pdf/hempnutrition.pdf[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot](4)   [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Marijuana might cause new cell growth in the brain  (news &#8211; 2005)       hXXp://www.newscientist.com/article/dn8155[/FONT]

*More on Omega 3-*

*Deficiency of Dietary Omega-3 May Explain Depressive Behaviors (abst - 2011) hXXp://www.thefreelibrary.com/Defic...May+Explain+Depressive+Behaviors.-a0248155576*


  Omega-3 fatty acids increase brain volume: while reversing many aspects of neurologic aging. (full &#8211; 2010)   hXXp://www.thefreelibrary.com/Omega...n+volume:+while+reversing+many...-a0237529250 

  [FONT=&quot]Wise up![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]hXXp://www.thefreelibrary.com/Wise+up+with+omega-3:+can+omega-3+benefit+brain+health?-a0213232330[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]O-3 & heart[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]hXXp://www.thefreelibrary.com/New+O...ctor+of+Coronary+Heart+Disease...-a0206090424[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]O-6 vs. O-3 ratio[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]hXXp://www.thefreelibrary.com/Omega...e+Shocking+Reality+That+Ruins...-a01073970178[/FONT]

  How Long Before Fish Oil Works on Depression to Lift Your Mood?
  [URL'hXXp://ezinearticles.com/?How-Long-Before-Fish-Oil-Works-on-Depression-to-Lift-Your-Mood?&id=4229948[/URL]


----------



## ozzydiodude

:ciao:Granny thanks for stopping by. Don't be a stranger(that's my job)


----------



## nvthis

Nice job, Stormy  Looks like Hick will have a bit of work to do with your post, but I'll give you a big :cool2: 

Hemp oil supposedly has the best mammalian omega fat ratio found in nature. I'm down with that! Further more, it can easily be found in your local health food store. This is a perfectly legal product. If they don't carry it, ask them to


----------



## ozzydiodude

Hicks know Granny's posts are worth a little work. So we'll go ahead and give him a

 and


----------



## FA$TCA$H

thanx!


----------



## lindseyj

Thanks for posting the above blog with useful links. Will be useful for people looking for information on on medical marijuana and its benefits.


----------



## lovbnstoned

storm thanks for the info,,, great info


----------



## grantsforcollege

Great informative post. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Keef

I take cannacaps ( just decarbed weed packed into capsules ) and chase them with a spoon of coconut oil !-- fish oil caps would also carry the goodies in weed into the blood stream !-- Might have to give it a try !-- Caps will help just about anything that  ails U !--- I prefer caps to edibles so I can regulate the dose better !-- I don't want a dose that will melt me just enough for a functional gentle glow that will ease my aches and pains !


----------



## Bongofury

Keef said:


> I take cannacaps ( just decarbed weed packed into capsules ) and chase them with a spoon of coconut oil !-- fish oil caps would also carry the goodies in weed into the blood stream !-- Might have to give it a try !-- Caps will help just about anything that  ails U !--- I prefer caps to edibles so I can regulate the dose better !-- I don't want a dose that will melt me just enough for a functional gentle glow that will ease my aches and pains !



I never thought of dosing decarbed weed. Great idea Keef. I wonder if it is as good as RSO.


----------



## Keef

No Bongofury it is not as strong as RSO but I got tired of cooking the weed in coconut oil --straining the oil and filling caps ---Messy too !--- Then one day I decided to let my stomach do the extraction !-- Dose depends on quality of the weed !-- Decarbed trim works great !-- I cook dry weed in a pickle jar for 30 minutes at 240 degrees and let it cool to room temperature before opening the jar because of the smell !---I then run it thru a screen to make it easier to pack into caps !--- Work so much better with some food or oil !--  I whittled down a chop stick fit inside 00 caps I use to pack them tight !-- Works well when getting melted on RSO is not an option !


----------



## Keef

What I like to do is take some caps when I wake up then start some coffee and get myself together for the morning !--- About the time I get settled in and had some coffee -- Had a couple tokes and think I got a nice buzz working !--- Boom !-- Hello caps !-- Dat's just da way we roll up in da O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake everyday !


----------



## Bongofury

Thanks for the info Keef. I'm gonna try decarbed weed in 00 caps.


----------



## Keef

Take the caps with some oil or food !-- I use cold pressed unprocessed coconut oil because it still has the coconut flavor !---I'm not always hungry when I take a dose so I just chase a dose with a spoon of oil most of the time !--- This is the easiest way I've found to medicate !-- No extraction or processing !--Just decarb and pack into caps !--

U have to find your own dose !-- Depends on the weed !--- Takes about an hour to kick in! --- It can be sneaky too !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Bongofury said:


> I never thought of dosing decarbed weed. Great idea Keef. I wonder if it is as good as RSO.



Ive done that for my BP for along time. I love the taste of decarbed weed.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I like the taste too Hopper. Tastes like toasted coconut or nuts. Keef thinks I'm weird!


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> I like the taste too Hopper. Tastes like toasted coconut or nuts. Keef thinks I'm weird!



Yes it does DD. Like toasted Almonds. Me likey. Yeah Keef aint weird.  Lol


----------



## Keef

I'm not strange or weird! ---I'm perfectly normal --it's the world that is messed up ! --No I can't eat weed on firecrackers and stuff !---It's  just nasty !-- I put it in caps I don't have to taste it !--- "Runs With Scissors" will just munch down on a joint! --- Me no likey !--- I do like a good buzz from the caps though !--- Like the one I got working right now !-- I got high then that large dose of caps kicked in !--- I need seat belts in this chair !


----------



## Aksarben

I decarboxylate strains like Bubba Kush, GSC, Zkittles, or Gelatto #33 in my Ardent Nova decarboxylator, then put it in a "Slap Chohp" (bought some years back for doing onions.  After about 20 seconds or so of "chop chop"  the weed is very fine, and easy enough to weigh on my milligram scales and put into a funnel that goes into my 00 capsules.  On top of the weed, after I slightly pack it while still on the glass funnels (use a metal rod)  I then add anywhere form 2-4 drops of 1000mg CBD oil from CBDistillery.  Each drop has 0.8mg of CBD full spectrum  in it.   THEN   i add about 8 drops of cold pressed hemp seed oil I get from Canada.  The hemp seed oil adds Omega-3, Omega-6 and Omega-9 into the total.   That is how I make up my capsules.

I figures the percentage of the plant's THC, and move the decimal.  so, 20%  translate to .20mg/ mg of weed.  24% would be 0.24 mg/mg of weed.   Let's say I want 8 mg of total THC and I have 22% THC strain. Divide the  "8"  by the mg/mg, and in this case it is 0.22, so I would need 36.36 mg or decarboxylated weed at 22% to get 8 mg of THC as total.  The added few drops of CBD oil is just gravy and something I can regulate.    if I had 15% THC strain then to get to 8 mg of THC I would need 53.3 mg of decarb weed  (8 / 0.15mg/mg)  to reach my final 8mg of total THC.  The lower the potency of the strain, the more you will have to use to get to where you are shooting for in a target.


----------



## WeedHopper

How do you decarb your weed. Just curious.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Whoa, My Lady Ms Strom Crow is here too. Awesome
A wealth of knowledge for generations.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> How do you decarb your weed. Just curious.


Friend of mine did a study using Lab results to see what methods and temps yielded the best (highest) THC recovery per gram.
I posted it but will again if you would like.


----------



## Bubba

ROSTERMAN said:


> Friend of mine did a study using Lab results to see what methods and temps yielded the best (highest) THC recovery per gram.
> I posted it but will again if you would like.


I sure would!

Bubba


----------



## Aksarben

WeedHopper said:


> How do you decarb your weed. Just curious.



I use an Arden Nova.  All computer controlled.  Works great for the small batches I do.  Link:  Nova Decarboxylator & Infuser Device [Free Shipping] | Ardent Cannabis


----------



## ROSTERMAN

The way I was taught to decarb before using to make Tinctures or Edies was to take the amount of flower (bud) to be used in the recipe (hung and dried already) and gently break up any large buds into smaller nuggets about the size of US nickels or smaller (not to small don't grind it).
Remove all stems and seeds and place the herb unto a heated aluminum foiled cookie sheet, spread the herb evenly across the pan. (Do not make piles just an even one layer of buds.)
Place tray into heated oven and heat for 40mins then remove.

I recommend you buy one of these , less than $10 US





    Now her is the important part , prior to doing decarb get a good but not expensive oven thermometer to calibrate your homes oven. You want constant even temperature of 240degs F for 40 minutes . no more no less. Once you have checked the temperature with meter and have it set for 240 degs F you will be good to good .
   Place herb on foiled pan and place into oven for 40 mins . Remove and cool , ready to use.

The thermometer is used to make sure your home oven is calibrated for temp correctly you would be surprised how many ovens are off. It is an important part to get the most THC out of your herb.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats pretty much what i do except i dont have a separate thermostat to check temps. I look for a golden brown when i pull it out of the oven.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> Thats pretty much what i do except i dont have a separate thermostat to check temps. I look for a golden brown when i pull it out of the oven.


Get a way to check the interior oven temps Very important to be that 140 degs F
My friend did many Lab tests and 240 is the sweet spot, too high or too low and you lose potency.
It is more science than french fry cooking by eye Silly
In this case you can trust the science .


----------



## WeedHopper

You mean 240 not 140 bro. 140 wont do it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> You mean 240 not 140 bro. 140 wont do it.


Thks  Dam dyslexia  I have 240 in my 1st posting


----------

